# Water Leaking Inside Trailer From Ac Unit



## rizzo1317 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello my wife and I have a 2009 NOS (new old stock) Outback Sydney 290RLS. Yesterday when we went to our trailer, which we have in a covered storage unit I hooked the trailer up to our portable generator and powered on the AC unit inside the trailer (outside tempature was 93 degrees). We had the AC unit on for about an hour and noticed that there was water leaking from behind the refridgerator. Since we didn't have the trailer hooked up to any type of water source I know the water must have been leaking condensation from one or more lines going through the interior of the trailer (the fridge was not powered on and was not running). I had the AC unit on high for about the last 15 minutes before noticing the water leaking from behind the fridge and running on the floor towards the bathroom. When I checked the trailers manual it said that when the AC unit is on high it removes the humidity from within the trailer while it cools the interior. Has anyone else had any problems with their AC units leaking water or something similar to the problem we are having. Please respond with any similar situations or ideas on how to stop the condensation problems we are having with this trailer any responses would greatly be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

rizzo1317 said:


> Hello my wife and I have a 2009 NOS (new old stock) Outback Sydney 290RLS. Yesterday when we went to our trailer, which we have in a covered storage unit I hooked the trailer up to our portable generator and powered on the AC unit inside the trailer (outside tempature was 93 degrees). We had the AC unit on for about an hour and noticed that there was water leaking from behind the refridgerator. Since we didn't have the trailer hooked up to any type of water source I know the water must have been leaking condensation from one or more lines going through the interior of the trailer (the fridge was not powered on and was not running). I had the AC unit on high for about the last 15 minutes before noticing the water leaking from behind the fridge and running on the floor towards the bathroom. When I checked the trailers manual it said that when the AC unit is on high it removes the humidity from within the trailer while it cools the interior. Has anyone else had any problems with their AC units leaking water or something similar to the problem we are having. Please respond with any similar situations or ideas on how to stop the condensation problems we are having with this trailer any responses would greatly be appreciated. Thank You.


I have a 2010 290RLS, but since I'm in Minnesota, the hottest I've been in is in upper 70's .. maybe even low 80's... so I don't know the A/C would have been working nearly as hard as yours would be!

I've not noticed any interior water issues when running the A/C so far.



> Since we didn't have the trailer hooked up to any type of water source I know the water must have been leaking condensation from one or more lines going through the interior of the trailer (the fridge was not powered on and was not running


I do think the A/C unit is likely the source of the water, but I guess I'm not so sure there are any lines through the interior of the trailer. Condensed water from the A/C unit will generally just run out of the A/C unit onto the rooftop and then run off the roof. I think that it may mean that water is leaking into the interior right at the A/C mount point, and then running across the roof toward the fridge and down the wall there.

Here are some thoughts.
1) If you change the position of the camper and tilt it another way, would the leak relocate? 
2) have you climbed onto the roof and check to see if there is water flowing across the top of the roof? And if that flow goes toward the fridge-side wall of the camper? 
3) while you didn't have a water source hooked up.. are there any chances some of the plumbing from under the sink or the outside sink lines (which are all under the counters on that side) could be leaking? (probably not.. since the leaking started when the A/C had been running....

I


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an 07 23KRS with the Carrier AC unit and it has been on for the past two weeks in our yard and to date no issues. You may want to check your roof and see if the condensation is running to a particular part of the roof to where you may need to reseal a seam but that seems very unlikey on a 2009 model.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Hello my wife and I have a 2009 NOS (new old stock) Outback Sydney 290RLS. Yesterday when we went to our trailer, which we have in a covered storage unit I hooked the trailer up to our portable generator and powered on the AC unit inside the trailer (outside tempature was 93 degrees). We had the AC unit on for about an hour and noticed that there was water leaking from behind the refridgerator. Since we didn't have the trailer hooked up to any type of water source I know the water must have been leaking condensation from one or more lines going through the interior of the trailer (the fridge was not powered on and was not running). I had the AC unit on high for about the last 15 minutes before noticing the water leaking from behind the fridge and running on the floor towards the bathroom. When I checked the trailers manual it said that when the AC unit is on high it removes the humidity from within the trailer while it cools the interior. Has anyone else had any problems with their AC units leaking water or something similar to the problem we are having. Please respond with any similar situations or ideas on how to stop the condensation problems we are having with this trailer any responses would greatly be appreciated. Thank You.


I have a 2010 290RLS, but since I'm in Minnesota, the hottest I've been in is in upper 70's .. maybe even low 80's... so I don't know the A/C would have been working nearly as hard as yours would be!

I've not noticed any interior water issues when running the A/C so far.



> Since we didn't have the trailer hooked up to any type of water source I know the water must have been leaking condensation from one or more lines going through the interior of the trailer (the fridge was not powered on and was not running


I do think the A/C unit is likely the source of the water, but I guess I'm not so sure there are any lines through the interior of the trailer. Condensed water from the A/C unit will generally just run out of the A/C unit onto the rooftop and then run off the roof. I think that it may mean that water is leaking into the interior right at the A/C mount point, and then running across the roof toward the fridge and down the wall there.

Here are some thoughts.
1) If you change the position of the camper and tilt it another way, would the leak relocate? 
2) have you climbed onto the roof and check to see if there is water flowing across the top of the roof? And if that flow goes toward the fridge-side wall of the camper? 
3) while you didn't have a water source hooked up.. are there any chances some of the plumbing from under the sink or the outside sink lines (which are all under the counters on that side) could be leaking? (probably not.. since the leaking started when the A/C had been running....

[/quote]

X2 on the water leak


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Could it be the fridge drain is leaking inside and not outside? Maybe the drain tube is broken inside before it goes thru the vent slots?


----------



## rizzo1317 (Apr 4, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> Could it be the fridge drain is leaking inside and not outside? Maybe the drain tube is broken inside before it goes thru the vent slots?


Thank you all for your replies I will start by checking the roof and seeing where the water runs. I'll then change the pitch of the trailer to see what that does and also check the top side of the trailer for any noticable cracks or splits in the roof. Again thank you all for your advice I will update this thread as soon as I can figure out the problem.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If you think it is condensation water from the AC unit, normally there is a lot of water condensation that comes off of the AC unit, but it will run across the roof and drain off of the roof at one of the corners where your gutters are. Look at the AC unit itself and see if you can see where the condensation drains are and if they are plugged. If the condensation cant run out on the roof like it should, it may be backing up in the AC unit and then running down inside the camper wall.


----------



## rizzo1317 (Apr 4, 2010)

I figured put where the leak was coming into the trailer. The gray colored sealant around one of the hood covers on top of he trailer wasn't completely sealed and the water condensation from the AC unit was going underneath the goop and into the trailer, fixed with more sealant. Thanks for all the replies it is very much appreciated. Also if you would like to check out my video on the trailer go to youtube and type in 290RLS in the search area. My youtube user name is rizzocop. Again many thanks!


----------



## angelgardner (Sep 8, 2011)

rizzo1317 said:


> Hello my wife and I have a 2009 NOS (new old stock) Outback Sydney 290RLS. Yesterday when we went to our trailer, which we have in a covered storage unit I hooked the trailer up to our portable generator and powered on the AC unit inside the trailer (outside tempature was 93 degrees). We had the AC unit on for about an hour and noticed that there was water leaking from behind the refridgerator. Since we didn't have the trailer hooked up to any type of water source I know the water must have been leaking condensation from one or more lines going through the interior of the trailer (the fridge was not powered on and was not running). I had the AC unit on high for about the last 15 minutes before noticing the water leaking from behind the fridge and running on the floor towards the bathroom. When I checked the trailers manual it said that when the AC unit is on high it removes the humidity from within the trailer while it cools the interior. Has anyone else had any problems with their AC units leaking water or something similar to the problem we are having. Please respond with any similar situations or ideas on how to stop the condensation problems we are having with this trailer any responses would greatly be appreciated. Thank You.


I actually encountered this last fall, I had to take the plate off the a/c on the inside of the trailer and tighten the 4 large screws to the outside of the unit. My deal said the units often loosen up during transport, so when You turn the unit on, it will leak through the base.


----------

